# What do you love about life?



## LadyOnFire212 (Feb 22, 2021)

Share your innermost thoughts about life. What makes you feel alive at times, or what has life offered you that you are truly thankful for?


----------



## osetara31 (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello! I certainly love my life. I am grateful for everything friends, family and opportunities that I have achieved and received. Yes, it does get monotonous sometimes and I also feel that there is nothing exiting that is left for me to do but still in the middle of my mess I don’t forget how blessed I am. Everyone should cherish their lives and should be kind to everybody.


----------



## GriffinFried (Jun 22, 2022)

I love the positivity! I am thankful for so much right now in my life. The fact that it is finally cooling off puts a smile on my face. I am just really focusing on my blog and new ranboo jacket's and I have so many great plans for it and a Youtube channel next year. It's nice to sit back and appreciate everything that's going on in your life. xx.


----------



## TakizakiTadashi (Jun 29, 2022)

Hello! I try to find happiness in the smallest things possible. I know everyone says that and not every time it's true but one can at least try. We’re living in these tough situations, we cannot go out that often, and life sometimes gets monotonous but I try to extract my happiness from these times as well. For example food and karl jacobs outfits, good food makes me the happiest. A good plate of pasta, a warm box of pizza, a good warm cup of coffee. These little things really make my day.


----------



## steverock23 (Jul 7, 2022)

GriffinFried said:


> I love the positivity! I am thankful for so much right now in my life. The fact that it is finally cooling off puts a smile on my face. I am just really focusing on my blog and new rainbow jacket and I have so many great plans for it and a Youtube channel Karl jacobs merch store next year. It's nice to sit back and appreciate everything that's going on in your life. xx.


I also agree with you. I really appreciate your word.


----------



## steverock23 (Jul 23, 2022)

Ignore everything and actually listen to this because I just ordered a new t-shirt and wrote, "I love my life."


----------



## Alicia Paul (Jul 26, 2022)

I love reading about whats trending


----------



## janellerowie (Aug 12, 2022)

Honestly, I love how easier things are nowadays. You miss a friend who got a job in another city? Just one WhatsApp call away! Scanning documents? You can use an app on your phone and not have those bulky machines anymore. Want to do some online shopping or check for the best discounts, or whatever, you name it, scan a QR code or even generate one, and voila! Thanks to all kinds of tools that save so much time, I love that I get to get to do things I truly enjoy more often (or just relax with a glass of wine).


----------



## Masque (Aug 14, 2022)

janellerowie said:


> Honestly, I love how easier things are nowadays. You miss a friend who got a job in another city? Just one WhatsApp call away! Scanning documents? You can use an app on your phone and not have those bulky machines anymore. Want to do some online shopping or check for the best discounts, or whatever, you name it, scan a QR code or even generate one, and voila! Thanks to all kinds of tools that save so much time, I love that I get to get to do things I truly enjoy more often (or just relax with a glass of wine).


Absolutely agree and life itself?


----------



## janellerowie (Aug 19, 2022)

Masque said:


> Absolutely agree and life itself?


It might sound silly, but pretty much everything. There is hardly a thing you cannot enjoy one way or another. A sunny day, a pair of socks with some cute avocados, a cup of coffee with a friend - it's the little things that make me feel alive


----------

